# c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87702


> Grundsätzlich ist keine auf dem PC installierte Kindersicherung
> unüberwindbar. Oft genügt es schon, Windows im abgesicherten Modus zu
> starten. "Die Filtersysteme können die Eltern darin *unterstützen*, ihre Kinder vor
> schädigenden Inhalten zu schützen", so c't-Redakteur A. K. . *"Sie können
> ...


Egal wie  Blacklistsysteme aufgebaut sind, sie werden nie wirklich umfassend 
und  zuverlässig schützen.
Ein bißchen schwanger gibt es nicht...


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87702
> 
> Egal wie  Blacklistsysteme aufgebaut sind, sie werden nie wirklich umfassend
> und  zuverlässig schützen.
> Ein bißchen schwanger gibt es nicht...


In der Regel schaffen es die "Kleinen", das Ding schneller zu deaktivieren, als die Eltern für die Installation brauchen...


----------



## Penelope Poe (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*

Nach Lebensprognose mein Lieblingsthema 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die beste Kindersicherung: Daneben sitzen - aber wer hält das durch?


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Nach Lebensprognose mein Lieblingsthema
> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die beste Kindersicherung: Daneben sitzen - aber wer hält das durch?


Ist ja auch nicht dauerhaft der richtige Weg.
Man soll ja auch zur Selbständigkeit erziehen...


----------



## Penelope Poe (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*



Heiko schrieb:


> Man soll ja auch zur Selbständigkeit erziehen...



Natürlich, keine Frage, nur eine Diskussion über dieses Thema würde den Rahmen  dieses Forums sprengen und haarscharf am Sinn desselben vorbeigehn. Dann also doch lieber leistungsfähige Kindersicherungen


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Natürlich, keine Frage, nur eine Diskussion über dieses Thema würde den Rahmen  dieses Forums sprengen und haarscharf am Sinn desselben vorbeigehn. Dann also doch lieber leistungsfähige Kindersicherungen


Dafür ist die Plauderecke da...


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Dann also doch lieber leistungsfähige Kindersicherungen


Jetzt drehen wir uns aber im Kreis, genau die gibt es nicht ( s.o. ) Das Thema 
Blacklistsysteme ist fast so alt wie das Internet und hat weder bei Dialern noch 
bei Handypayabzocke  noch bei den jetzigen Abo/Einmalabzockseiten  
funktioniert. Auch Laufen lernen muß geübt werden und  hinfallen mit 
aufgeschlagenen Knieen wird sich selbst bei größter Fürsorge nicht verhindern 
lassen. Wichtig ist ihnen beizubringen, nicht auf die Strasse zu laufen. So 
ähnlich sieht es hier auch aus.


----------



## Penelope Poe (31 März 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wichtig ist ihnen beizubringen, nicht auf die Strasse zu laufen. So ähnlich sieht es hier auch aus.



Das ist zwar durchaus richtig, schreibt sich aber in der Theorie ein bisschen einfacher als es in der Praxis durchzusetzen ist. Wenn ein Kind trotz häufiger Erklärungen und Ermahnungen nicht aufhört auf die Straße zu laufen ist es vielleicht noch nicht reif dafür alleine laufen zu können - egal in welchem Alter. Klar, irgendwann kommt die Einsicht, beim einen Kind früher und beim anderen später.
Tatsache ist aber, dass viele Erwachsene mit dem Internet schon kaum zurecht kommen. Wieviele bauen sich hier eine "Scheinwelt" auf, die mit der Realität nur wenig zu tun hat und die dazu führt auch immer weniger ein reales Leben zu haben. Wie sollen denn Teenager mit all ihren emotionalen Hochs und Tiefs damit klar kommen? Und jeder der Pupertierende zuhause hat kann ein Lied davon singen, wie mutter- bzw. elterntaub die sein können. Was Eltern erzählen ist sowieso alles Quark (zumindest zeitweise - zum Glück ändert sich das wieder). Irgendwann hat man als Mutter einfach genug immer das Gleiche zu predigen und angeschaut zu werden als hätte man sie nicht mehr alle und würde überall Gespenster sehn. Dann ist man dankbar für technische Hilfsmittel, die einem zumindest erlauben über die Handlungen ihrer Sprösslinge Bescheid zu wissen und wenn nötig rechtzeitig einzugreifen. Man läuft zwar immer auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen Beschützen und Verletzen der Privatsphäre aber wenn die Tochter dann mit 14 NICHT schwanger ist weil man dank technischer Möglichkeiten herausfindet, dass der Einsatz der Pille vielleicht dringend geboten wird - oder man herausfindet, dass der nette Junge im Chat gar zu abgebrüht schreibt um 15 zu sein.... dann rechtfertigt man das ziemlich leicht vor sich selbst. 
Aber zu meinem persönlichen Glück sind nicht alle Kinder gleich und ich muss das was ich bei der einen gelernt habe bei der anderen gar nicht anwenden


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87929


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Testergebnisse präsentiert das c't magazin.tv am Karsamstag um 12:30 Uhr im hr-Fernsehen.


im TV  leider nur für Zuschauer die hr  oder Eins Plus über Digitalsat empfangen können.


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> (Die Beiträge sind als Flash-Video-Stream ab Mittwoch im Archiv verfügbar.)


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*

Kommentare aus dem Heiseforum
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12531713&forum_id=115136


> Solange die Eltern nicht kapieren dass das Kind als Admin den
> "Schutz" auch abschalten kann ist die Sache fürn Hintern.
> Nur oft installiert das Windows ja schon der 6 Jährigen weils der
> Papi und die Mami einfach nicht gebacken bekommen die CD
> ...


so isses...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12531752&forum_id=115136


> Diese ganzen Webfilter und Pornoblocker sind ja schön und gut.
> Dennoch sind doch als einziges die Eltern dafür verantwortlich, was
> die Kinder machen. Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen, ein kleines
> Kind an nem Grill grillen zu lassen aber an den PC, der ja auch nur
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=12531949&forum_id=115136
auch nicht schlecht ....


----------



## Penelope Poe (6 April 2007)

*AW: c't: Kinderschutzfilter sind unzuverlässig*

deshalb fand ich die die Idee:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=190317#post190317
gar nicht so übel!
Schade, dass es ein Aprilscherz war   - was ich meiner 14 jährigen Tochter übrigens NICHT gesagt habe, die glaubt jetzt wirklich, sowas gibts bald und ich bin kurzfristig mit meinem Internetverbot unter 16 - bzw. bis 16 nur in meinem Beisein - aus dem Schneider. Ich fürchte nur meine Atempause ist kürzer als mir lieb ist :argue:


----------

